# Florida Sunset Market



## phantasms (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone know what these new crypts are going for these days?

Are they still hard to get?

What's a good price to pay for them? Anyone know anyone online selling them?


Thanks! 
-Gene


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I've only found them here.... for 7.95$
http://www.azgardens.com/p-1104-cryptocoryne-wendtii-florida-sunset.aspx


----------

